# Converting video



## weasy (May 27, 2013)

Some days ago, i purchased some movies from iTunes Store.
All along, i had previously used some audio conversion software, such as tuneclone, mac m4p converter etc., how about the itunes video converter, i has not yet tried.
My friend recommended me M4V Converter Plus, and i took a try, feeling really good. 
Are there any other suggestions? Talk about this, please.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 27, 2013)

Your identical question was posted at a couple of other sites recently - http://forums.cnet.com/7723-10152_102-135667/drm-sucks/?messageId=5461118
Along with dredging up a dead thread, your post seems little spammy - but just for the other folks who might need some actual help with converting video files:
Handbrake still is the software of choice for most here: https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/12987/handbrake

Also, IFFmpeg is very capable of doing what you need with most video formats: https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/35846/iffmpeg


----------



## emma24xia (Jun 4, 2015)

Unfortunately iTunes purchased videos or movies are DRM protected, you cannot play them freely besides 5 Apple devices. Try Pavtube ChewTune to strip off this kind of protection first and then you can freely play your itunes videos.


----------



## AndrewReal (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello, I am Andrew.
I came here just because I have the same question. I purchased a VR video converter to help me watch movies on Samsung Gear. But when I import the iTunes movies to the converter, I failed to convert them.   I read all your replys, and does it means I have to bought another software to convert iTunes movie?


----------

